# Best Building/Floor for Ritz Carlton St Thomas



## alexadeparis (Jun 13, 2012)

We are thinking about renting a unit at St Thomas, Ritz Carlton. 

I have figured out the following about the room numbers. 
The first number is the building and they are coded as follows: 
1- Iris
2 - Jasmine
3 - Kava
4 - Lily
5 - Heliconia
6 - Gardenia

I have also noticed that the numbering system IS NOT the building order, which is from South to North: Gardenia, Heliconia, Iris, Jasmine, Kava, Lily.

The second number is the floor number, and the other two digits are the unit number. 

Is there a preferred building or buildings as far as the perfect mix of unobstructed view, that's close enough to the amenities and parking, but far enough away to be quiet? I don't really want to be right on top of the pool or noisy areas and/or have a bad view of the ocean. But I don't want to walk a mile to get to my car either. I would prefer to be right near the beach front for my view, too.

Also, generally speaking, is the top floor the best for view, and each floor below is progressively worse? Any advantage to trying to get the corner unit? And, are there any "island" views on the back side of the building or are they all oceanfront, I hope?

Anyone who has been here and can advise, thanks in advance.


----------



## NeilGoBlue (Jun 16, 2012)

Are you staying in the RC Residence club or a hotel?


----------



## alexadeparis (Jun 16, 2012)

It would be the res club


----------



## NeilGoBlue (Jun 17, 2012)

I don't know the answer to your question.  As a member of the AK club we have exchange privileges with RC. (I've never been at that residence)  My experience is if you call the club and talk to one of the concierges you'll get great feedback on your question.


----------

